# Grafting calves



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 12, 2009)

Okay, it's been brought up a few times so, let's talk about it. 

What ways have you tried and what have you found to work for grafting a calf?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 12, 2009)

there are quiet a few ways to graft calves on to cows.you really need a corral an chute.weve grafted calves on by turning the calf in with the cow.an feeding the cow.an getting the calf to suck while she is eating.an always make sure the calf sucks 2 or 3 times a day.another way is to run her in the chute,an let the calf suck while shes in the chute.sn if you have a squeeze chute.run the cow in it.squeeze her if nessary.an then let the side down an put the calf on her teat.most of the time we feed the cow an get the calf to sucking.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 12, 2009)

A very wise friend of mine uses Vick's Vapo-Rub on the cow's nose and on the head of the calf, to disguise the smell.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 12, 2009)

wve tryed rubbing their dead calf sent al over the new calf.an see if they will take it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 12, 2009)

I know of some that will take the cleanings and rub that on the new calf to make the new calf smell like her own.


----------



## jhm47 (Jun 14, 2009)

I have skinned out the dead calf and tied the skin to the new calf.  Left it on for a few days, and then removed the skin.  Cow accepted the calf just fine.


----------

